# How do I uninstall Free Scratch Cards



## rfhod (Mar 10, 2004)

Could someone look at my Hijack This log and tell me how to get rid of the FSC program please? It is driving me nuts!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 8:43:37 PM, on 3/9/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltmsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\DELLMMKB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\shpc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Proxyconn\PxUi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon04.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Proxyconn\PxClient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RunDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Netropa\OSD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Nhksrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PackethSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipwbwkhq.exe
C:\My Documents\download\hijackthis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://my.juno.com/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://my.juno.com/s/search?r=minisearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.rr.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dellnet.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://my.juno.com/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://my.juno.com/s/search?r=minisearch
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://my.juno.com/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://my.juno.com/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:6198
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = clinic.mcafee.com; bin.mcafee.com; download.mcafee.com;<local>
R3 - URLSearchHook: URLSearchHook Class - {37D2CDBF-2AF4-44AA-8113-BD0D2DA3C2B8} - C:\Program Files\jusearch\jusearchenh.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: ProxyConn Browser Helper Object - {7D9E713D-0388-4384-BDD8-2A42EB1C4F04} - C:\Program Files\Proxyconn\PrxcnBrsrCtrl.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LTWinModem1] ltmsg.exe 9
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AHQInit] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Program\AHQInit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellTouch] C:\WINDOWS\DELLMMKB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DXM6Patch_981116] C:\WINDOWS\p_981116.exe /Q:A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xkstartup] RunDll32 InstZ82.dll,SetUsbPrinterPort
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SHPC32] shpc32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itdgjetb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\itdgjetb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PxClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Proxyconn\PxUi.exe" /Automation
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon04] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD04] "C:\Program Files\HP Photosmart 11\hphinstall\UniPatch\hphupd04.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OfotoNow USB Detection] C:\WINDOWS\System32\RunDLL32.exe C:\PROGRA~1\Ofoto\OfotoNow\OFUSBS.DLL,WatchForConnection OfotoNow
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Mindscape\PrintMaster\PMREMIND.EXE
O4 - Startup: Forget Me Not Reminders.lnk = C:\CACARD\FMREMIND.EXE
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Startup: SoftStuff Start.lnk = C:\SoftStuff\softstrt.exe
O4 - Startup: SoftStuff Wallpaper Changer.lnk = C:\SoftStuff\softstrt.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Show All Original Images - res://C:\Program Files\Juno6\qsacc\appres.dll/228
O8 - Extra context menu item: Show Original Image - res://C:\Program Files\Juno6\qsacc\appres.dll/227
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-a3de-373c3e5552fc/msSecAdv.cab?1078879246390
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/091bf27a7aa45c5f7716/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {76D90D08-EAB7-46D8-BF99-87445BF59E72} (SystemInfo Class) - http://www.getdway.com/dwayready/dpcsysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {89D75D39-5531-47BA-9E4F-B346BA9C362C} (CWDL_DownLoadControl Class) - http://www.callwave.com/include/cab/CWDL_DownLoad.CAB
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37647.6612152778
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://content.kontiki.com/kdx/v2.11/kontiki/kontiki/current/kdx.cab

Thanks!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi rfhod 

Welcome to TSG! 

I have split your post off into your own thread. In the future if you have a Question/Problem please start a "New Thread". It get's too confusing trying to address two different people's problem in the same thread and you may get overlooked.

Give me a few minutes to look through the log.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itdgjetb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\itdgjetb.exe

O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/091bf27a7aa45c...ip/RdxIE601.cab*

Restart to safe mode and delete:

The C:\WINDOWS\System32\*itdgjetb.exe* file

This file may be hidden so click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

How to start your computer in safe mode.

Go here and download Adaware 6 Build 181

Install the program and launch it.

First in the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on *Check for updates now* and download the latest referencefiles.

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------*ON=GREEN*

From main window :Click *Start* then *Activate in-depth scan (recommended)*

Click *Use custom scanning options* then click *Customize* and have these options selected: Under *Drives and Folders* put a check by *Scan within archives* and below that under *Memory and Registry* put a check by *all* the options there.

Now click on the *Tweak* button in that same window. Under *Scanning engine* select *Unload recognized processes during scanning* and under *Cleaning Engine* select *Let windows remove files in use at next reboot*

Click *proceed* to save your settings.

Now to scan just click the *Next* button.

When the scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it.(Right-click the window and choose *select all* from the drop down menu and click *Next*)

Restart your computer.

Then go here and download Spybot Search & Destroy.

Install the program and launch it.

Before scanning press *Online* and *Search for Updates* .

Put a check mark at and install *all updates*.

Click *Check for Problems* and when the scan is finished let Spybot fix/remove *all* it finds marked in RED.

Restart your computer.


----------

